# TMac was going to be a Cat



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Found this interesting...

_Tracy was actually planning to go play for Kentucky when Joe his basketball coach in high school got a call from NBA super scout Marty Blake wanting a schedule of Tracy's games. NBA teams were already sending scouts out to look at Tracy. The thought of skipping college and pursuing his dream of becoming a NBA superstar excited him and lead him to forget Kentucky and entered the 1997 NBA draft along with some other NBA greats. Tim Duncan, Antonio Daniels, Derek Anderson and Chauncey Billups._

Link 

I had actually forgotten all about this. I remember I was excited. Didn't someone (Dick Vitale maybe?) announce his commitment during a UK game?

Grrr...

What could've been, what could've been...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I doubt he would of been an allstar that he is now if he went through college.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I doubt he would of been an allstar that he is now if he went through college.


what the?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He was not even qualified out of Mt. Zion. Once he blew up at the ABCD game he was not going to college.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I doubt he would of been an allstar that he is now if he went through college.


 All college would've done was take about a year or two off of his NBA career.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I doubt he would of been an allstar that he is now if he went through college.


I doubt that. Scary, but he might have been better. He has yet to have a really good coach in the NBA. And he would have learned about how to play better against zone defenses while in college, which he struggled with earlier this year.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> All college would've done was take about a year or two off of his NBA career.


Which would make his career average ppg @ like 27 or something..hahaah..


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I doubt he would of been an allstar that he is now if he went through college.



Why not? 

If anything, it'd probably make him better.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> Why not?
> 
> If anything, it'd probably make him better.



While I've never taken this point of view before, I think I'm gonna take Mattsanity's side here.

This thread is similar to the debate of College vs. Overseas Players.

That being said, I feel that if T-Mac went to college, he'd probably not work on his game as much as he did during his time in the NBA. Think about it, it'll make sense and then you'll say 'ahhh, ok'.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The reason I said that was because he probably never wanted to learn Basketball fundamentals from college coaching staff, so he wanted to learn everything from NBA dudes, because if he went through college, his college knowledge would interfere with his NBA skills and he would of most likely turned out to be an above-average player at best.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> _The thought of skipping college and pursuing his dream of becoming a NBA superstar excited him and lead him to forget Kentucky and entered the 1997 NBA draft along with some other NBA greats. Tim Duncan, Antonio Daniels, Derek Anderson and Chauncey Billups._


Ten replies and I'm the first to point out that they called Antonio Daniels, Derek Anderson and Chancey Billups "NBA greats."


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: TMac was going to be a Cat*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Ten replies and I'm the first to point out that they called Antonio Daniels, Derek Anderson and Chancey Billups "NBA greats."


lol :laugh:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: TMac was going to be a Cat*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Ten replies and I'm the first to point out that they called Antonio Daniels, Derek Anderson and Chancey Billups "NBA greats."


Well, except for Chancey who could be an all-star, Derek Anderson and Antonio Daniels are solid players at best. Derek is a solid starter, Daniels is a solid backup. NBA greats? How about NBA mediocre...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I doubt he would of been an allstar that he is now if he went through college.


That's so ridiculously idiotic... I don't even think you could actually believe such a thing. And his first two years of college would have been much more productive than how he played in the NBA, too.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's so ridiculously idiotic... I don't even think you could actually believe such a thing. And his first two years of college would have been much more productive than how he played in the NBA, too.


Thats so true..he would be the starting gaurd averaging probably 25+ ppg.. 6apg, 6rpg..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's so ridiculously idiotic... I don't even think you could actually believe such a thing. And his first two years of college would have been much more productive than how he played in the NBA, too.


You're wasting your time.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You're wasting your time.


Is this kid a toned down version of grizzo?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this kid a toned down version of grizzo?


Are you saying this kid *is* grizzo, but acts differently? 

No.


----------

